# Pix: Mt Abraham - 12.23.03



## climbit (Jan 5, 2004)

Here they are.. 

http://shawnwaite.com/abraham/

Enjoy.

S.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 6, 2004)

Great Shots, Abraham & Saddleback are a couple of my Favorites, IMO better than the Bigelows as they don't get as much attention.  I need to get back to these & BSP again!


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice pics. Looks like it was a warm day.


----------



## climbit (Jan 6, 2004)

*Temps..*

it wasn't too bad.. but i don't think it hit 30F all day.. and it was windy on top.

We didn't stop long - soaking wet and a cool breeze stiffens ya up.

S.


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 6, 2004)

I was wondering because I see the short sleeve shirt over a long sleeve shirt. Looks like warmer weather apparel!


----------

